# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Keikoslim 24 kilo afvallen binnen 4 weken....

## John_Swain

Ik wilde deze topic even openen omdat ik nogal veel klachten lees over het product KeikoSlim.
Ik wilde mensen even waarschuwen, want zelfs ik was bijna verleid door dit product.

Ze zeggen dat je met dit product makkelijk 24 kilo kan afvallen binnen 4 weken.

Ik weet niet of iemand dit product kent maar als je van plan deze te kopen, niet doen!!!

Het zit allemaal tussen de oren.
Voor de mensen die nogal eigenwijs zijn wil ik even doorverwijzen naar dit forum: http://www.opdieetforum.net/forum/topics/1242.jsp

Meer info over keikoslim is hier te vinden: http://www.keikoslank.ch
NOGMAALS ALLEEN LEZEN, NIET KOPEN!

Ervaring delen mag altijd doe dat even in dit topic.

----------


## Agnes574

Haha..een goeie John!!

Ze 'beloven' dat je tot 6 kilo per week kan verliezen...haha; das gezond (MAAR NIET HEUS!!)
Wat wél waar is...de chinezen en japanners kampen meestal niet met overgewicht..(met z'n allen naar de chinees is mijn tip  :Smile: , haha..grapje...)
Een eetpatroon volgen (en je er in verdiepen) zoals daar dagelijks wordt gegeten/gedronken zou mss wél kunnen werken (als je graag aziatisch eet ; ikke wel  :Wink: )

Géén pillen kopen...je voedingsgewoonten aanpassen/verbeteren en aan lichaamsbeweging doen!!

----------


## erwinh

Maximaal 1 kg per week afvallen is nog gezond, maar 6 kilo zeker niet!!

----------


## MissMolly

Zelfs als je 1 kg per week afvalt, kan je je al knap slap voelen, vooral de eerste weken merk je goed dat je minder scherp bent, minder geconcentreerd, snel moe, je reacties zijn een stuk trager. Kortom, je lichaam kampt met een energietekort en dat merk je aan alles. Later gaat het beter, omdat je lichaam dan meer ingesteld is op het aanspreken van andere energiebronnen.

Nog een reden om niet SNEL te willen afvallen: je breekt op die manier niet alleen vet af, maar ook spieren, en je lichaam gaat alle niet-essentiële functies op een laag pitje zetten. Je wordt dus langzamer, dommer en niet vooruit te branden, want je lichaam stuurt alle energie naar je hart en je maag/darmstelsel, om in elk geval alles uit het weinige eten te halen dat er nog binnenkomt.

Als je dan stopt met lijnen, gaat je lijf eerst die voorraden weer aanvullen, en pas daarna worden de lichaamsfuncties weer actiever. Maar je blijft economischer werken dan vroeger. Vandaar het jojo effect. Mensen die zeggen dat ze al zovaak afgevallen zijn, maar dat ze van steeds minder eten steeds sneller dik worden, hebben gelijk.
Je lichaam 'onthoudt' de 'hongersnood' en wapent zich tegen een volgende hongerperiode, waardoor lijnen steeds minder effect heeft.
Daarom zijn ALLE crashdiëten vreselijk slecht, met of zonder pillen.

Daar komt nog bij dat alle gifstoffen, die je lichaam niet kon afbreken en daarom in het vetweefsel opgeslagen heeft, ook ineens vrij komen. Als je te snel afvalt kan je jezelf vergiftigen met stoffen die je misschien tientallen jaren geleden binnen hebt gekregen, en die al die tijd veilig opgeslagen hebben gezeten in je vetrolletjes.
In Amerika zijn al heel wat mensen aan vergiftiging overleden toen ze fanatiek gingen lijnen. Een van de meest beruchte stoffen in dit opzicht is DDT, maar er zijn er veel meer, en sommige van die stoffen zijn ook in Europa veelvuldig gebruikt.

----------

